# Choptank BB Pier Croaker



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

I am waiting to have confirm report of Croakers at BB on Choptank. This year I will rely on this forum. I am not going to do like last year. I want to make sure this year before I head out for hour and half drive to spend a night there.
So people, please report your croakers and help. Thank you all. Happy fishing.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Flounder caught anywhere:

I am waiting for someone to catch a flounder this year and you have to live near me. I am relying on this forum for a nice meal. I want to make sure before I drive for over 2 hours to CHSP or IRI this year to try and catch one myself, I'd rather you catch it. I'm not going to do like last year, wasting money on gas and gulp. Not to mention several packs of 3/8oz jigs.

Anyway, I prefer it cooked. I personally would like it fried. Although broiled with stuffed crab is good too. I'm willing to come and pick up the fish, however it cannot be more than 5 minutes from my house or the deal is off!!!

So, please people, step onto the plate and help this hungry fella out. Thank you and catchem up!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I am waiting for someone to report trout are being caught at SPSP before I head out this year. :fishing: :beer:


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Amusing.... Great Stuff. Thank you Tuna.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Sorry Fishman, 

Your request sounds like a restaurant menu, so I just had some fun with it. Glad you didn't take my jab seriously. 

Letting someone dictating your fishing trips to me is not going to be productive IMO. The croakers are currently in St Mary's county (around PAX/NAS or PLO) and they should show up with a week or two (complete wild guess and don't take my word on it). Severn is not that far from the Tank and I think it's easier for you to find them before someone posting a report from the Tank.

Heck, this spring, I'm sure some were waiting for striper reports before going out and search for themselves. I had my best C&R season this spring and it's just the sounds of crickets in this forum. If I were to wait and hear a report, I would have missed out.

Anyway, what I'm trying to say is don't wait for a report because you may not get one and you cannot rely on one (someone may be using nightcrawler and get skunked on croakers when they may be around). Just pick up a little bit of squid, shrimp, and BW. Give it a shot in a week or so and see what happens. BTW, they bite in the daytime too.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you Tuna. Of course not taken seriously. I m sorry it sounded that way. I m more than willing to let everyone know my experiences also.
This year a tite one for me. Having a 3 Month and a 3 year at home, wife is not very suppoortive of my fishing abventures, as expected. Thats a different story and another help topic post!
So Croakers regular to Severn? Good to know.
Again thank you. Vet fishermen like you are always welcome to comment and make fun of my post.
I will give a shot in2 weeks... And let you peple know.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

There are 2 groups of fishermen those that make reports and those that chase reports. Which one are you going to be?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

markedwards said:


> There are 2 groups of fishermen those that make reports and those that chase reports. Which one are you going to be?


Im in the The 3rd group, one that doesnt make reports for people to chase


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Markedwards, I try to find out as much info possible before I head out for any fishing spot. Then Share my experience of that spot with others. You can now fugure out what group. Thanx.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Okay, since I opened the can of worms, it's all good. Fishman, check your PM.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Planning to head out to BB later this week if the weather holds. I'll update with a report... It is also about hour and a half drive for me, so I feel your pain. Last two times I went this year, I only caught white perch (small in both size and numbers). Planning to use bloodworms, shrimp, and possibly squid.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

digiRAMbo said:


> Planning to head out to BB later this week if the weather holds. I'll update with a report... It is also about hour and a half drive for me, so I feel your pain. Last two times I went this year, I only caught white perch (small in both size and numbers). Planning to use bloodworms, shrimp, and possibly squid.


Good Luck. From reading old posts here, seems like shrimp & squid had more success. Please update.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm planning a trip to The Tank in a few weeks for for both croakers and cats. As a rule I don't post reports or pics about my fishing but I will for this trip. I've been fishing The Tank for over 20 yrs and have learned a thing or two on how to successfully make the trip worth will. I'll let you guys when I'm going if anyone wants to meet there. Good luck guys.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

catman said:


> I'm planning a trip to The Tank in a few weeks for for both croakers and cats. As a rule I don't post reports or pics about my fishing but I will for this trip. I've been fishing The Tank for over 20 yrs and have learned a thing or two on how to successfully make the trip worth will. Good luck guys.


catman, is it a rule that others should follow too? I'm sure you have good reasons why you don't post reports or pics. I'm a newbie and I found reports to be useful. But if it does more harm than good, then I may just fish quietly.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

digiRAMbo said:


> catman, is it a rule that others should follow too? I'm sure you have good reasons why you don't post reports or pics. I'm a newbie and I found reports to be useful. But if it does more harm than good, then I may just fish quietly.


By posting results and pic there's ALWAYS some wise ass on the forum who takes great pleasure in bashing the reports so to eliminate that possibility I just choose not to post them. I'm more than happy to past on what I've learned over the years and I more than happy to others fish with me. To me that's the right way to go and not chase some else's report.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

catman said:


> By posting results and pic there's ALWAYS some wise ass on the forum who takes great pleasure in bashing the reports so to eliminate that possibility I just choose not to post them. I'm more than happy to past on what I've learned over the years and I more than happy to others fish with me. To me that's the right way to go and not chase some else's report.


Lol, that's what it seems like from reading recent posts. But I've met a few people from this forum and I only have good things to say 'bout them. I won't let a few 'bad fish' ruin it for the rest of the people on the forum though.

catman, if you are ever planning on going for blues, togs, or flounders please let me know when and where! I haven't caught them yet and they're on my list to catch this year. I need a "seasoned" fisherman to show me the ways, hahah.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

TunaFish said:


> Okay, since I opened the can of worms, it's all good. Fishman, check your PM.


What kind of worms did you open? I need to know the exactly type of bait you opened. LOL


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Croakers are no fun to catch. They give up a fight like spot and WP. Wait a week and bring home some nice snack size stripers.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Is there a 4rth category? I think I'm in that one. You don't know if my reports are true or not.

I was fishing near there the other day. I went out to practice and see what they were biting on. 6" Top water plugs yielded 20"+ rockfish. Swim shads yielded under 18". We caught over a dozen in a few hours. It's going to be awesome just like last year. There is a gentleman I call el Jefe "The Boss" He is the number one guy there and he usually limits out after the first few minutes. He would give 2 rockfish to each person to take home. He usually catches 2 dozen keepers in less than 2 hours. He caught a 53" last fall. He caught a 38" last week on top water. All from the shore and not on a boat.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

I was waiting for some kind of report on the croakers too before I drive to plo or solomons from dc, guess some people don't like to give advice anymore 😩🤔😩


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Jason Mason said:


> I was waiting for some kind of report on the croakers too before I drive to plo or solomons from dc, guess some people don't like to give advice anymore &#55357;&#56873;&#55358;&#56596;&#55357;&#56873;


Didn't you see all the earlier posts on croakers? Its down there already. Some people don't like to read anymore. People are waiting for them to come up closer.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Twinkies said:


> Croakers are no fun to catch. They give up a fight like spot and WP. Wait a week and bring home some nice snack size stripers.


You're funny Kevin. Next time, please drop the croakers to my doorstep. No, deep fry them and I'll come and pick them up. Uh, remember, no more than a 5 minute drive from my house!!! LOL!!

Soon, you know where I'll be heading right? I bought few more lures from BP.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Twinkies said:


> Is there a 4rth category? I think I'm in that one. You don't know if my reports are true or not.
> 
> I was fishing near there the other day. I went out to practice and see what they were biting on. 6" Top water plugs yielded 20"+ rockfish. Swim shads yielded under 18". We caught over a dozen in a few hours. It's going to be awesome just like last year. There is a gentleman I call el Jefe "The Boss" He is the number one guy there and he usually limits out after the first few minutes. He would give 2 rockfish to each person to take home. He usually catches 2 dozen keepers in less than 2 hours. He caught a 53" last fall. He caught a 38" last week on top water. All from the shore and not on a boat.


So... Is this one of your real reports? If it were real, I guess you were fishing near BB, but not on it, correct? Just curious... I tried bucktail for the hell of it last night, 'cause there was no action. Don't know if it'll work and I don't see it in the list of lures that you tried.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

digiRAMbo said:


> catman, is it a rule that others should follow too? I'm sure you have good reasons why you don't post reports or pics. I'm a newbie and I found reports to be useful. But if it does more harm than good, then I may just fish quietly.


digiRAMbo

You brought up an EXCELLENT question/point. Not about the pics, but for posting a report. I wish more new members like yourself post a fishing report; whether it's good or bad. 

When I first joined in 2001, I was a newbie. In those days, the majority members here are seasoned. Whenever I ask a question I get great answers. Most of them posted a fishing report and I learned a lot from reading the reports. I strictly bottom fished for WP, but grew more into other variety of fish (also different fishing locations) and eventually took up on fishing with artificials (thank you DoverPower if you see this).

I reciprocated by posting my reports. As years went by, those "seasoned" members started to disappear. This site has cyclical members. Given time, a group of new members posts here for months and even a year, then they disappear, then another group signs up, and so on.

Unfortunately these past few years, we tend to get "spot chasers" as 1badf350 coined it. These are mostly unregistered lurkers just want to know what and where is biting so they can get into the action. Then there is the new group that register simply to ask a question here and there, but they seldom return after getting their answers. These 2 groups to me do not contribute to this site. This is why I don't post my reports here anymore. 

I'm not advocating any new members not to post a report. In fact, I encourage it because I want P&S to be relevant once again like the old times. When a newbie posts a skunked reports, I'm confident some experienced folks will chime in and help out. I know I will.

As far as posting pics, who really cares what the doubters think. If they don't believe, so what? At least you caught it, so why should you feel bad about it?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

TunaFish it's sad to say but I don't think we'll ever have a close knit group of guys like we had back then. We fished together, did projects together and just enjoyed each other's company. I learned so much back in the day. We taught each other. I don't think this new breed of fishermen have the soul for it. I sure hope I'm wrong.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Twinkies said:


> Is there a 4rth category? I think I'm in that one. You don't know if my reports are true or not.
> 
> I was fishing near there the other day. I went out to practice and see what they were biting on. 6" Top water plugs yielded 20"+ rockfish. Swim shads yielded under 18". We caught over a dozen in a few hours. It's going to be awesome just like last year. There is a gentleman I call el Jefe "The Boss" He is the number one guy there and he usually limits out after the first few minutes. He would give 2 rockfish to each person to take home. He usually catches 2 dozen keepers in less than 2 hours. He caught a 53" last fall. He caught a 38" last week on top water. All from the shore and not on a boat.


Pretty sure that's illegal. He caught his limit n is done, rest have to swim free.


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> digiRAMbo
> 
> You brought up an EXCELLENT question/point. Not about the pics, but for posting a report. I wish more new members like yourself post a fishing report; whether it's good or bad.
> 
> ...


TunaFish, Catman and others,

Continue to post b/c we read it. TF everything you said is true...someone always wants to throw the reg and rules when someone posts, doubt what they caught and etc. Read it and comment if you like. But most ppl try to be tough over the internet. I read the info, but trying to post pics is like doing a research paper and by the time I get back home and get settled I tired...plus it's not worth the back and forth with some d*ckhead on here. TF and Cat gave and give good advice. Just go fishing b/c when they are there most ppl won't post b/c that means everyone will be out get in the way...lol...fish on...


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

As I said in a previous report some people posted false reports for others to become scouts , they don't want to spend the time and money to find out for themselves 
This has been going on for years on this sight because of that, early in the season I will not report any such catch , i will call my friends with the information


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> TunaFish it's sad to say but I don't think we'll ever have a close knit group of guys like we had back then. We fished together, did projects together and just enjoyed each other's company. I learned so much back in the day. We taught each other. I don't think this new breed of fishermen have the soul for it. I sure hope I'm wrong.


We still fish together when we can and share reports...just not on a public forum anymore


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Talapia said:


> We still fish together when we can and share reports...just not on a public forum anymore


Yep, that's the way is now. We've got a small circle of friends or just fish solo.


----------



## E.S Richie (Apr 5, 2016)

LOL I'm a local and fish often at bb but I don't see too many casting lure at bb almost all are baiters.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> I'm planning a trip to The Tank in a few weeks for for both croakers and cats. As a rule I don't post reports or pics about my fishing but I will for this trip. I've been fishing The Tank for over 20 yrs and have learned a thing or two on how to successfully make the trip worth will. I'll let you guys when I'm going if anyone wants to meet there. Good luck guys.


 I might meet you there. That is not too far from my house. Don't know much about fishing from that bridge with bait. I probably will just watch you fish and take pictures. Let me know when catman.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

markedwards said:


> There are 2 groups of fishermen those that make reports and those that chase reports. Which one are you going to be?


Agreed!

You will learn more spending hours on the water regardless of what you catch..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Kwesi W. said:


> Agreed!
> 
> You will learn more spending hours on the water regardless of what you catch..


Absolutely!!! Most of what I've learned was fishing with guys better than me and putting in endless hours drowning bait.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> I might meet you there. That is not too far from my house. Don't know much about fishing from that bridge with bait. I probably will just watch you fish and take pictures. Let me know when catman.


I'd love to fish with you and will let you know when I'm going and bring your rods - I'll have plenty of bait and rigs.:fishing:.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

catman said:


> TunaFish it's sad to say but I don't think we'll ever have a close knit group of guys like we had back then. We fished together, did projects together and just enjoyed each other's company. I learned so much back in the day. We taught each other. I don't think this new breed of fishermen have the soul for it. I sure hope I'm wrong.


Kids these days don't take the time and energy to work for something. They all have ADD ADHD Assburgers (aspergers) or some other crap because they can't pay attention for more than a few seconds. That's why they invented Vines with 10 second videos. I can't get my kids to come out and fish with me. They think going fishing is punishment. They spend less than 1 hour a month outside other than school. They recently did a study and found out kids these days spend less time outside then prisoners at a maximum security facility.

Times is changing and technology is paving the way. Soon kids will have an app to tell them when and where to fish so they don't waste any time. A new breed of fisherman is right. If they don't catch anything in an hour or so they leave. I see a lot of them around now. Hopefully, there will still be kids who still enjoy collecting baseball cards, collecting antiques, or go fishing to just hang out with a friends or make new ones. 

Tunafish: They need answers now! They don't have time to respond. Google this! Google that! Its what our world is becoming.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

If someone gives you a hard time on these fishing sites, do what I have been doing for years. Kill them with love. That's what I call it. Just be nice to them. They can't stand when your nice to them, and will go away. It works for me. About posting pictures. I have been posting fishing reports and pictures a few times a week for about 15 years in FL. and now MD. It is what I like to do. Still learning after all these years.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

All I wanted to know if croakers r there yet. Sad part is, I dont even like the taste of croaker.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Twinkies said:


> Kids these days don't take the time and energy to work for something. They all have ADD ADHD Assburgers (aspergers) or some other crap because they can't pay attention for more than a few seconds. That's why they invented Vines with 10 second videos. I can't get my kids to come out and fish with me. They think going fishing is punishment. They spend less than 1 hour a month outside other than school. They recently did a study and found out kids these days spend less time outside then prisoners at a maximum security facility.
> 
> Times is changing and technology is paving the way. Soon kids will have an app to tell them when and where to fish so they don't waste any time. A new breed of fisherman is right. If they don't catch anything in an hour or so they leave. I see a lot of them around now. Hopefully, there will still be kids who still enjoy collecting baseball cards, collecting antiques, or go fishing to just hang out with a friends or make new ones.
> 
> Tunafish: They need answers now! They don't have time to respond. Google this! Google that! Its what our world is becoming.


Kids can be a relative term, but I do agree with most of your generalization statements. Despite being a "full time student" who is paid to go to school, I will fish 2-6 times a week for 1-3 hours at a time and have a success rate of about 90%. I will put friends on fish from shore, but also know many will not bother to learn on their own. On the flip side, some of best local fisherman are kids of waterfront neighborhoods who grew up doing it. They knew when, how, and why they are catching fish. 

I like this trend, because it means 10% of the fisherman are doing 90% of the catching. I see a lot of boats "doing it all wrong." They can afford the gear, but not using it correctly. On opening day in the bay, most boats are going north-south instead of east-west. In the summer, I see so many people trying to jig or liveline against the current at the Bay Bridge.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

It's 5;22 AM, I'm getting ready to go fishing after I post this, and let you all figure it out. The question was "Choptank BB Pier Croaker " I would also like to know about that.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

andypat said:


> The question was "Choptank BB Pier Croaker " I would also like to know about that.


The title is a little confusing. Is BB "Bay Bridge"?

With this crazy weather we've been having who really knows when the croakers will head up this way. I mean, we had a mild winter, 
then in the early spring we had few days over 80 degrees, then, this past month, constant wind for nearly 2 weeks, now, 
we can't catch a break with the cloud/rain. It's almost middle of May and I still have to wear a jacket. 

Right now, I'm going to focus on flounder in DE. I will wait until we get a consistent weather pattern (70's and sunny) and wait till the water settles before I'll try to look for the croakers.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

It took me awhile to figure out what BB was. I think he was referencing BB "Bill Burton" fishing pier, since choptank could be anywhere along the river.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Twinkies said:


> It took me awhile to figure out what BB was. I think he was referencing BB "Bill Burton" fishing pier, since choptank could be anywhere along the river.


LOL!!! Gotcha. Us old folks always refer to it as "The Tank".


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

TunaFish said:


> LOL!!! Gotcha. Us old folks always refer to it as "The Tank".


didnt realize i had gotten so old....


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

Cat,

If you can use someone to help with gas and tolls, I'd love to join you. 

Gnat


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

This past weekend, we gave up at OC and went to the Choptank. That was dead as well......



fishman3 said:


> I am waiting to have confirm report of Croakers at BB on Choptank. This year I will rely on this forum. I am not going to do like last year. I want to make sure this year before I head out for hour and half drive to spend a night there.
> So people, please report your croakers and help. Thank you all. Happy fishing.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> didnt realize i had gotten so old....


Yes, you have gotten old.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

The crappie are biting. I got 8 in an hour in the light rain this morning. I caught a lot of 3-4" croakers while fishing for white perch with a little jig off some piers on the Tred Avon River in Oxford all last summer. I guess that is a good thing for the hardheads/ croakers. That is how I remember the hardhead come-back years ago. We started catching a lot of little hardheads while fishing for spot to catch rock. Then in a few years they were back, big time.


----------

